# Have We the "Balls"?



## imp

Stats suggest ~ 40% of American adults are clinically obese. Whatever that really means, the obese among us here in the forum are very likely to be aware of it, agreed?

Would you as an individual member "fess up" to whether you believe your state fits in that 40%? If a smattering do, whichever way they post, we could propose a fact sheet describing the relative state of "overweight" health of members, as compared to national stats. 

Are you game? Or, chicken? 

If only one member responds, I will show all, about myself!  (Ugh)   Gross.     imp


----------



## Glinda

I am not obese.  I am 5'5" and weigh 126 pounds.


----------



## Shalimar

I am 5'2" and weigh 120lbs, except at Xmas, when invariably, I gain 10lbs. Lol. I have the fat gene, so I work hard to maintain my weight.


----------



## Warrigal

Based on my BMI I am obese level II and I have just started a medically approved program to rectify this situation. I need to lose 15 kg in the next 18 weeks to drop below the obese line.

My height in metres is 1.55 and my weight in kg is 85. This delivers a BMI of 35.38.


----------



## imp

What is the "fat gene"?  How do you work hard? My wife is also 5'2" and seems to work hard, several miles on a treadmill daily, eats carefully, but refuses to believe calories in = calories out. 

I have, myself, become a glutton. The dictionary definition is: a small mammal noted for it's indiscretionary eating habits". Fits me to a "T"! I LOVE TO EAT!   imp


----------



## imp

*Forums can Envigorate!!*

*"I am 5'2" and weigh 120lbs, except at Xmas, when invariably, I gain 10lbs. Lol. I have the fat gene, so I work hard to maintain my weight."

*You are gorgeous! I can unequivicobly say that based on my scientific studies, conducted under strictly controlled conditions! (Start doubting my BS here). But, no, I really mean that a lady senior (assuming you are one 'a them), who keeps so trim is one out of a thousand (I've counted 'em!). 

Good for you!   imp


----------



## imp

Glinda said:


> I am not obese.  I am 5'5" and weigh 126 pounds.



Geez! O'Mighty! This place abounds with foxy ladies, and they are not reluctant to show it! Where are all the "fatties" I had hoped to draw into the "fold"? Please forgive this old "pervert", if you will, for finding this response to be so encouraging!    imp


----------



## Shalimar

Imp, I have always preferred to be valued for the qualities I have, rather than my dress size. Lol. When one is intelligent and capable, being viewed primarily as decorative is annoying. I may resemble a doll, but my son states that I am Bambi with Fangs. Lol.


----------



## Josiah

I'm 6' and weigh 160 lbs.


----------



## Warrigal

Money up imp. I've posted my stats.


----------



## oldman

I am 6'4" and weigh 195. I run two miles a day, five days per week. Although I do not follow a regimented daily calorie intake diet, I try to eat as well as I know how consuming from the basic food groups and throwing in a treat now and then. Jack LaLanne used to heavily criticize people that consumed sweet deserts, candy, ice cream, etc. I also follow that rule, but do lose my way now and then.


----------



## Bee

Seeing as I am female, I do not have any balls.:lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot

I have never been obese - I've been very overweight but conquered that.  I am very fit and have a lot of muscle weight, but I want to lose 8 more lbs purely for vanity reasons.  I wore a bikini in Thailand last winter and intend to do so again.    A few people have asked me why I torture myself with all the workouts, but I have stamina.  And stamina means when I ride my bike for long distances up hills, or go hiking, that it's more pleasure than work.


----------



## QuickSilver

What do "balls" have to do with anything?


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> What do "balls" have to do with anything?



Balls, guts, courage to post your weight.


----------



## QuickSilver

ohhh....  got it....  BUT.. just wondering why a "male part" is used to describe such positive attributes... while the "female counterpart" is always used to describe negative shortcomings?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Just shy of 6' between 180 and 200 depending on how bad the winter is. I have never really had a wweight problem.


----------



## QuickSilver

Never had a weight problem my entire life until menopause... now I'm about 30 pounds heavier than I would like to be..  BUT.. I'm healthy and I feel good.. all my lab work is good..  I'm not diabetic.. so I'm done worrying about it.


----------



## Josiah

QuickSilver said:


> ohhh....  got it....  BUT.. just wondering why a "male part" is used to describe such positive attributes... while the "female counterpart" is always used to describe negative shortcomings?



Your point is well taken. I guess at the time when slang like "balls" was coined we were a very much more sexist society plus the expression was only used by men. If you would like to coin a new slang expression championing a female body part, I'll be glad to adopt it.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> ohhh....  got it....  BUT.. just wondering why a "male part" is used to describe such positive attributes... while the "female counterpart" is always used to describe negative shortcomings?



I've always wondered that as well!  Are they assuming women are all cowards?  In Australia they say that if someone is being a coward they are acting like a 'girl' which implies all girls are cowards.  We need to rebel!


----------



## Warrigal

It was taunts like that that brought out the feminist in me.


----------



## QuickSilver




----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I've always wondered that as well!  Are they assuming women are all cowards?  In Australia they say that if someone is being a coward they are acting like a 'girl' which implies all girls are cowards.  We need to rebel!



Not to mention.. when men want to insult another man, they call him the "P" word... and what's the worst insult you can hurl at a woman... the "C" word of course.


----------



## Ameriscot

Betty is wise!


----------



## jujube

I am definitely "overweight" (I hover around the high 160's and am 5'6"), but it's mostly distributed around my middle.  I had an assessment at my insurance company and my BMI puts me into the obese category, but the nurse doing the assessment says _she_ wouldn't consider me obese.    I get a lot of exercise but I'll admit I do like to eat.


----------



## Cookie

I don't weigh myself ever.... but can tell if I'm gaining or losing by the feel of my clothes and the look of my body. I am far far from obese, but it wouldn't hurt if I lost a few pounds, then I can fit back into some of the nice things I wore several years ago.


----------



## Falcon

I'm 5' 11" and for the last 30 years my weight has hovered around  (2 or 3 lbs.)  170.
I eat what I want and would never allow my weight to exceed more than 10 lbs. without
DOING SOMETHING about it!


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Betty is wise!



Hey!  Let's put Betty on the $10 bill - or is it $20? - anyway, I'm for Betty White!  :encouragement:


----------



## Falcon

Well,  I  have always been very gentle and loving.  Only pounded when I was in my early teens.


----------



## hollydolly

I am just under 5ft 2..and I weigh 116 pounds.. I'm 60 years old...and this photo was taken just 2 weeks ago


----------



## Lon

Ah yes, I have the CAJONES!!! and at 6' 4" 190lbs carry them well for a old dude.


----------



## SifuPhil

6' / 185lbs. Was 200 for many years (basically, gained 25lbs. when I got married), recently ballooned up to 260lbs. when I was retaining fluids, then brought it all back down to 185.

Technically I'm obese if you follow BMI standards, but I've never thought they were spot-on - they don't account for muscle, bone density, etc. I've got quadriceps and gastrocnemius like Schwarzenegger, so they throw off the calculations.


----------



## QuickSilver

SifuPhil said:


> 6' / 185lbs. Was 200 for many years (basically, gained 25lbs. when I got married), recently ballooned up to 260lbs. when I was retaining fluids, then brought it all back down to 185.
> 
> Technically I'm obese if you follow BMI standards, but I've never thought they were spot-on - they don't account for muscle, bone density, etc. I've got quadriceps and gastrocnemius like Schwarzenegger, so they throw off the calculations.



Are you saying you have "calves like cantaloupes"?  Now where oh where did I hear that before....


----------



## Bee

Falcon said:


> Well,  I  have always been very gentle and loving.  Only pounded when I was in my early teens.



:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil

QuickSilver said:


> Are you saying you have "calves like cantaloupes"?  Now where oh where did I hear that before....



It's genetic, probably, but also from doing martial arts from age 12. You get big leg muscles using them all the time, which works out great for my specialty Taiji - you need a good "root" in that style. 

Unfortunately my arms look like _al dente_ spaghetti.


----------



## QuickSilver

Falcon said:


> Well,  I  have always been very gentle and loving.  Only pounded when I was in my early teens.



Until you learned that two people could participate???


----------



## Shalimar

QS  HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## imp

hollydolly said:


> I am just under 5ft 2..and I weigh 116 pounds.. I'm 60 years old...and this photo was taken just 2 weeks ago



Very, very nice! Do you have more than one hat?     ops1:      (again!)    imp


----------



## hollydolly

Actually I do have loads of hats  but I tend to keep holiday packing to a minimum and take just one or 2..  and just so you know as you seem very interested in my attire lol.. the hat in the picture above is white, the hat in my avi (taken the same week)...is cream


----------



## Falcon

QuickSilver said:


> Until you learned that two people could participate???



 You got THAT right !  I thought I was gonna go BLIND !


----------



## Pappy

Falcon said:


> You got THAT right !  I thought I was gonna go BLIND !



I DID....:hatlaugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I got the balls (even though I'm a woman).   My BMI is 26.3, 25-29.9 is considered overweight, 30 and over is obese.  I'm getting my exercise in, and mindful of my nutrition, so although I don't really care much for BMI stats, I'm working on losing a few pounds to fit into some clothes that have been too tight to wear around the waist.


----------



## Meanderer

I am 5' 10"and weigh 150 lbs.  Never had a weight problem.


----------



## Pappy

I guess I'm considered obese. 5'11".......212 pounds. :notfair:


----------



## imp

All right, then. For the most part, with a few exceptions, most every senior (are we ALL?) has indicated they are of satisfactory body weight, yes? Now, how many can honestly say you are within a reasonably close weight to that of your young adult years, say in the 20s?   Hmmmm?       imp


----------



## SeaBreeze

imp said:


> Now, how many can honestly say you are within a reasonably close weight to that of your young adult years, say in the 20s?   Hmmmm?       imp



Reasonably close, by maybe a pound plus per year.


----------



## Ameriscot

imp said:


> All right, then. For the most part, with a few exceptions, most every senior (are we ALL?) has indicated they are of satisfactory body weight, yes? Now, how many can honestly say you are within a reasonably close weight to that of your young adult years, say in the 20s?   Hmmmm?       imp



In my 20s I weighed about 120-125.  I was 5'5". At age 40 I had gained and went on a diet and started working out. Was 122 and in great shape. If I weighed that now at 63 with the amount of muscle I have gained I would look like a skeleton with my face all caved in!  My ideal weight changes as the muscle weight increases. At 60 I looked thin at 128. I've shrunk to just over 5'4". My ideal is higher than that now.  I'm not a body builder but I am happy with the amount of muscle I have built.

BMI is useless as it doesn't take muscle weight into account.


----------



## SifuPhil

I was 175 until I got married at 28, so I'm actually not too far away at this point.


----------



## Debby

Josiah said:


> I'm 6' and weigh 160 lbs.




That's about the same as my husband Josiah.  Did you also have a tough time putting on pounds when you were a young twig of a thing?  My husband could never get above 125 lbs for years, no matter how much he ate.  And at 64, on a good diet, it's meant that he doesn't struggle so much against creeping pound syndrome.

As for me, 5'4" and 118 lbs.


----------



## Lon

After four years of military service I was discharged at age 21 and was 6' 4" 195 & now at 80  6' 4" 195.  The most that I ever weighed was at age 40 235lbs and that lasted until I started running 5 miles daily and playing Raquetball four times weekly.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you Red... I'm far from gorgeous, but I'll accept your compliment with both hands anyway.. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

Red I'm so sorry to hear you've been through such trauma, to come through and beat 2 major cancers is a testament to your doctors and your iron will and mental strength, may you always be clear from now on.. :love_heart:...but I tell you my lovely...much as it must be frustrating as hell for you to have that extra weight around your middle...just be proud..proud that it shows the battle scars of the fight of your life..not once but twice. (((Hugs)))


----------



## imp

Red said:


> Well, I think you are, and I would give everything I own to look like you..........:love_heart:



Hey, how do  you'uns (that's Missouri hill-billy) know how you look, appearance-wise? Tradin' images behind the scenes? I wanna get in! OOPS. Big mouth again! Where's the "ashamed" smiley?    imp


----------



## hollydolly

imp said:


> Hey, how do  you'uns (that's Missouri hill-billy) know how you look, appearance-wise? Tradin' images behind the scenes? I wanna get in! OOPS. Big mouth again! Where's the "ashamed" smiley?    imp




errrm because my picture is right on this thread, that's me  on the exercise machine imp...and also on my avatar..


----------



## imp

hollydolly said:


> errrm because my picture is right on this thread, that's me  on the exercise machine imp...and also on my avatar..



Rub it in! I knew that though, just wondered about Red. No offense!   imp


----------



## Pappy

Red, you're looking fine. We are what we are and I'm getting to darn old to worry about it. :sentimental:


----------



## Kadee

Red said:


> ok Imp, you want to see my fat body?  Here you go..........View attachment 19237


You have a Beautifull smiling face ,Red ... just what we need here on SF. I enjoy reading your posts
Oh love the teddy bear on couch


----------



## Kadee

My Wii Fit told me last time I tried it I was obese ... So it can sit in the corner and sulk as long as it likes, maybe it's me but I don't believe I'm obese ..I'm 5 ft 2 .. 67 Kg


----------



## imp

Red, somehow I just felt you would share! Thank you so much! If only someone would care to see my disintegrating, old worn out self, I might screw up courage enough to take swing at it. 

Now knock off the demeaning comments please? You are a beautiful person!   :love_heart:     imp


----------



## Warrigal

Kadee46 said:


> My Wii Fit told me last time I tried it I was obese ... So it can sit in the corner and sulk as long as it likes, maybe it's me but I don't believe I'm obese ..I'm 5 ft 2 .. 67 Kg



Kadee, your Wii Fit lied to you. 
For that height and weight you are still inside the healthy weight range, although at the high end. 
You are a long way off being obese.


----------



## imp

It is absolutely astonishing, to me, how a few decades time can bring about such drastic change, appearance-wise, as we age. As a young man, I felt _young; _now as an old man, I feel _young. _Between the two extremes, below being 1974, I have always felt _young, _even though I knew deep down I was getting less young. A mixed-up person, have I been!   imp


----------



## Warrigal

I am not young and I know it. I can no longer go hiking or dance, but I can remember doing both and when I see a young person enjoying their physicality, I rejoice with them because I do remember what it feels like. To recompense me for my current limitations, I have developed wisdom that I did not have earlier. It has been born from long years of living and from real life experiences. The young have not seen history through my eyes, nor have they had to struggle for the most part. That path is still ahead of them and hopefully, before I die, I will pass on to my grandchildren a mindset that will guide them on their journey and strengthen them for their own as yet undetermined futures.

I am content with being old.


----------



## imp

The progression of only "growing old", physically. Somehow, mental awareness of "feeling young" is my most helpful means of coping with it.

Somewhere in Northern California, 1975.







In Phoenix, 1979. Starting a new life with a new wife!






Finally, the "progression" as it stands now, April 07, 2015, with the nephew who made me an uncle at age 5!


----------



## Warrigal

Inside me, the girlchild still lives, but so does the maiden, the wife, the mother and the grandmother.
If you think the concept of The Trinity is hard to get your mind around, you should look inside my head.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice photos Imp, time has been kind to you.  Lovely wife!


----------



## Warrigal

The maiden and future husband



The same couple 50+ years later



Time takes its toll but there are compensations.


----------



## imp

The changes of time are hardly noticeable! Beautiful!    imp


----------



## Kadee

Red said:


> Thanks you Kadee, Pappy and Imp, you are all so kind, to try to make me feel better when you know I am so ashamed of how I look now........but your lovely comments have brightened my day.
> 
> Now, I have looked at Imp's photos over and over...........I am blown away.  What a hunk you were AND are Imp.  Wow, isn't it amazing how we talk to each other and low and behold how they look in real life comes alive.  Imp, when you were young, you looked like a movie star.  I must say your wife is a sweet looking lady as well....great figure.....great legs.
> 
> If I had a scanner, you would say "what on earth happened" because I was very well built and not hard on the eyes. I didn't think of myself that way at the time tho,  but as I look back.................Oh I miss that wonderful life.  Now I am old, fat, and all alone.
> I will never get married again at my age and I know I would make such a nice wife as I am a real "caregiver"........
> 
> Dame Warrigal, you were sooooo sweet, and you now look like a very classy lady with a lovely tall good looking husband.  Way to go Dame !!
> 
> Kaydee - I used to be a bear collector.  Now, I have one big tiger and two live cats.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I find 'old age' very hard to accept.  I have been plenty sick since I turned 65.  I hated every minute of it and got suicidal, but I pulled through.......now I would just love to lose the weight, but what for? I am too old now to change my life, all I can do now is day dream....
> 
> Being on a forum with so many loving, caring, people is really nice......and makes me feel 'wanted'.  I like how I feel on this forum.  I was here a long time ago, but I didn't fit in as I had too much on my plate to let my hair down and enjoy myself.......quite a few of you have opened your arms to me and that is so nice of all of you.  Thanks to all of you. :love_heart:


Red ,all you have to do if bored or lonely , make yourself a cuppa ,turn on the computer and "Talk" to us ,we are all good people here well that's my opinion anyway ....:grouphug: It's great to have our forum if we need a bit of advise ,we have many knowledgable well educated members .... I have only been here a few months.and had a few laughs, and a bit of advise along the way from our fellow members..

Just to add a footnote , And to make it clear I'm NOT picking on anyone with health issues !!! I'm sure some of us have those days where we tend to gain weight and have not even eaten any junk!! 
Im sure all of us have noticed how obese / overweight some of the younger generation is becoming ! The junk food places now offer healthy options to choose from.. Only yesterday my hubby stopped me while walking through a shopping centre in Adelaide as there were two rather OBESE YOUNG women heading towards us who had no intention of getting out of our way and would have knocked me over if he hadn't pulled me behind him for protection.


----------



## hollydolly

OH Red,,,,,you are not old and fat...my goodness, you look wonderful, and I am not buttering you up at all,,...really you see, familiarity does breed contempt IMO, and you are familiar with the old you, and can't see what we see, a beautiful lady who _may_ be slightly overweight if at all, but looking healthy and happy and very smart...and btw with a gorgeous Ivory coloured sofa.. now how could any man refuse_ that _package LOL...anyway great to see you..and know what you look like  

great photos everyone else...DW we've seen before a very classy lady...and IMP nice to see your photos too...you were a very handsome man in your youth, and still looking good today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Red, you are beautiful! :love_heart:  If you feel lonely there is someone on SF most of the time because we are from all around the world!  

Great photos Holly, Dame and Imp!  What a great looking group!


----------



## Ameriscot

The most recent one of me is on one of our bike rides standing on top of a cairn.  In this photo I'm still trying to get rid of the rest of what I gained in Thailand.  So I'm about 8 or 9 lbs more than I want to be.  The lumps in the side are not me!  They are my pockets which are stuffed.  layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

I like this one as gravity makes it look like I have a flat belly!  Thailand at xmas.


----------



## Warrigal

Ameriscot, you are an advertisement for what is referred to as healthy weight. 
You have maintained your vitality and it shows. As we say over here, "Onya, Scottie".


----------



## Ameriscot

Dame Warrigal said:


> Ameriscot, you are an advertisement for what is referred to as healthy weight.
> You have maintained your vitality and it shows. As we say over here, "Onya, Scottie".



LOL.  Thanks, DW!  The bad thing is that I go up and down a LOT.  Travel - gain, home - lose.  I never stop working out though even during the pigout phases.  I gained 14 lbs/6.3kg over our 9 weeks in Thailand during the winter.  That can't happen when we are there for 3 months this coming winter!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

12lbs at birth, 175lbs through high school, 185lbs now...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> 12lbs at birth, 175lbs through high school, 185lbs now...



12 lbs?!!  Your poor mother!  I was 9 lbs at birth as was one of my brothers. The other two were 7 and 8 lbs.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I was weighed and my BMI taken at the hospital...8stones 4lbs = 116 pounds..and my BMI was 22..

Annie I saw that photo of you in red from your pics on the photo thread from last week's  bike trip...looking good chikadee...and I remember your swimming pictures from your trip in Thailand. 

I have pictures  in the pool in Spain last month, and yes swimming on my back always makes me look like I have a toned tummy but I won't post those lol...just this one covered up a bit just before  I was about to go in the pool.. taken 3 weeks ago...


----------



## Ameriscot

Look great, Holly.  The red top pic was actually about 3 weeks ago and I've lost a whole 2 lbs since then.  I've looked through my holiday photos and I'm hardly ever in any since I'm the photographer.


----------



## Ameriscot

Now you all have got me looking through old photos.  So many I need to scan.  Anyway this one is at age 40.  Myrtle Beach.  5'5" about 120 lbs. Very poor quality but posting anyway.  Got a bikini one as well from a year later but not sharing that one!  

No wisecracks about the hair!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> 12 lbs?!!  Your poor mother!  I was 9 lbs at birth as was one of my brothers. The other two were 7 and 8 lbs.



Yes 12lbs...Born at home not in the hospital!!


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Look great, Holly.  The red top pic was actually about 3 weeks ago and I've lost a whole 2 lbs since then.  I've looked through my holiday photos and I'm hardly ever in any since I'm the photographer.



Yup that's the same as me I'm almost always the photographer so I have zillions of other people, but relatively few of me..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Yup that's the same as me I'm almost always the photographer so I have zillions of other people, but relatively few of me..



I'll need to change that on our next trips.  I do take lots of photos of my feet when in Thailand!  

I hate to give my hubby my camera to take pics as he screws it up.  He doesn't like when I flip it to automatic, and he forgets to focus and check the lighting!  He's good with the phone camera though.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes 12lbs...Born at home not in the hospital!!



Owwwwww!!!  When my husband was born most people were delivered at home, but he was breech so was born in a hospital.  One of the first NHS babies.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> I'll need to change that on our next trips.  I do take lots of photos of my feet when in Thailand!
> 
> I hate to give my hubby my camera to take pics as he screws it up.  He doesn't like when I flip it to automatic, and he forgets to focus and check the lighting!  He's good with the phone camera though.



I am the cameraman also...I really like the delete feature on the digital camera!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> I am the cameraman also...I really like the delete feature on the digital camera!!!



I probably delete 80% of the photos I take.  But I often do rapid shooting to make sure I catch an action shot.


----------



## oldman

I just checked my accounts and I have over 24,000 pictures in albums. I have several cameras, but in no way am I a professional. I will admit that most are cars and family. I never post pictures of my current self or family for personal reasons. I enjoy shooting scenery pictures, as well and plan on taking a few thousand when I go to Europe next month. I just wish that I would be more excited about this trip.


----------



## Ameriscot

Red said:


> This one looks like a model with a perfect body.  Absolutely gorgeous in that blue blue water........WOW.



Thanks.  I do have a belly though, just doesn't look like it here.


----------



## Ameriscot

Red said:


> Ameriscot, wow you look very much like me when I was young.  I can't get over it, same hair, everything....
> 
> Thanks Holly and Ameriscot, you are both beautiful people, inside and out.
> 
> What lovely piccies everyone posted.  This is a great thread.......
> 
> :love_heart:



Thanks, Red!  Which ones of me did you look like - the 40 year old?  With curly hair?


----------



## Ameriscot

One more piccie.  Me at the end of our time in Uganda, so summer 2009 so I was 57.


----------



## Pappy

Ok.....my young self and my old self, taken about a year ago. That sweet blond lady is my rock and wife of 58 great years.


----------



## imp

Ameriscot said:


> Now you all have got me looking through old photos.  So many I need to scan.  Anyway this one is at age 40.  Myrtle Beach.  5'5" about 120 lbs. Very poor quality but posting anyway.  Got a bikini one as well from a year later but not sharing that one!
> 
> No wisecracks about the hair!
> 
> View attachment 19259



I'll bet every lady asked, would admit to loving having those slender arms of yours! See no reason to wisecrack about  anything at all, except disappointment over the bikini decision!     imp


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> Ok.....my young self and my old self, taken about a year ago. That sweet blond lady is my rock and wife of 58 great years. Sorry for the sideway pic but couldn't straighten it out.



Looking good, Pappy!  58 years!


----------



## Ameriscot

imp said:


> I'll bet every lady asked, would admit to loving having those slender arms of yours! See no reason to wisecrack about  anything at all, except disappointment over the bikini decision!     imp



I would love for my arms to look like that now - this was 23 years ago.  Now even though I work hard with weights on my arms (and everywhere else), I still have batwings.   

Nope, not posting that bikini pic!  The one in the pool is as far as I go.


----------



## imp

And to think I originally feared reprimand for my choice of titling it! Much-appreciated responses!    imp


----------



## Kadee

Im making  it clear I'm NOT picking on anyone with health issues !!! I'm sure some of us have those days where we tend to gain weight and have not even eaten any junk!! 
Im sure all of us have noticed how obese / overweight some of the younger generation is becoming ! The junk food places now offer healthy options to choose from.. Only yesterday my hubby stopped me while walking through a shopping centre in Adelaide as there were two rather OBESE YOUNG women heading towards us who had no intention of getting out of our way and would have knocked me over if he hadn't pulled me behind him for protection.


----------



## imp

Blimey! It seems that often folks moving about in stores are operating in a little world all their own!    imp


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks for sharing Pappy. I see something wonderful in both photos. 
Congratulations on your very long bonding.
I'm sure it has been a blessing to you both.


----------



## Pappy

Thanks to someone for fixing my picture. Much appreciated. Gotta learn how to do this.


----------



## Ameriscot

Red said:


> This one Ameriscot, looks like me in my 20's.  And the same weight too.



Curly perm as well, or natural?


----------



## Pappy

Thank you Dame and Red. We do have a special bond. My wife's hair, second growing as she lost her first growth due to chemo, is so curly and quite thin. She has to keep it short. Here she is back in 1955:


----------



## Ameriscot

Beautiful, Pappy!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Mine is straight as it comes.  I love curly perms though and had many.


----------



## jujube

imp said:


> All right, then. For the most part, with a few exceptions, most every senior (are we ALL?) has indicated they are of satisfactory body weight, yes? Now, how many can honestly say you are within a reasonably close weight to that of your young adult years, say in the 20s?   Hmmmm?       imp



I sure can't say that with a straight face.  I weighed 111 pounds on my wedding day (21).   I'd love to get back to my _original _weight, but, really, 8 1/2 pounds just isn't realistic......


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, HaHaHaHaHaHa. Sooo bent.


----------

